# Realistic Hou/Sac Trade



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Houston is really looking for a banger type PF to team with Yao Ming and Sac has too many PF's.. so heres what I think

Brian Skinner did a nice job at the CENTER spot in the west averaging 7.4 Points, 8.7 Rebounds, and 1.7 Block Shots in only 28 MPG


before that he was in Philli with Jim O'Brien where he only averaged 3 pts and 3 rebounds, but barely played

LAST SEASON BEFORE HE SIGNED WITH PHILLI HE STARTED AT CENTER FOR THE BUCKS and averaged 10.5 Points, 7.5 Rebounds, and 1.1 Blocks

HES A GOOD DEFENDER AND SHOULD THRIVE AT HIS NATURAL POSITION OF PF, hes a solid 6'9 and a half

________________________________________________________________

Houston Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

First Round #24 Pick
0-0 from
No games yet played in 2004/05

Clarence Weatherspoon
6-7 SF from Southern Mississippi
3.1 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.1 minutes
Incoming

Brian Skinner
6-9 PF from Baylor
7.4 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.8 minutes


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

we arent giving our pick away for this


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

btw, the salaries dont even match. so this trade doesnt work.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he's a nice player to have i think. dont think he'll come cheap though, should have traded for him when his value was low(when juwan howard first went down).

if he does indeed come to houston i wouldn't mind him starting over howard. he's a better rebounder and more of a banger which is exactly the kind of player to put beside yao ming.

of course i'd rather sign shareef. a banger with midrange game who's just entered his prime. his defense is not great but howard managed to become effective under the van gundy system so i think he'll be fine. he's definitely athletic enough to be a good defender and he'll provide some much needed offense. he'll be a wonderful 2nd 3rd option who can create for himself.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it depends on how the draft workouts go, and who drops to us at #24. I do think Warrick and Simien are prospects Dawson might prefer over Skinner.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Wouldnt even think about it. (1) Skinner is perennially injured, he's a liability and (2) he has 4 years remaining on a sizable contract. I wouldnt trade Spoon's expiring contract (which could be very useful for signing a certain 7'6" franchise player) for what Skinner _might_ be able to offer.

-edit-
Oh, forgot about the 24th pick... they would have to give _the Rockets_ a pick for this trade to work.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Well if we dont get Simien or Diogu.......


we might seriously try something like this when our picks comes up

I think we will get who we want or move up to get them


BUT fans are being stupid if they assume this will happen


we might very well get No Masked Cursing - YM on draft day


----------

